# Wie starte ich ein Programm aus Outlook 2003?  shell?



## Gunnii (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte in meinem Outlook einen zusätzlichen Button in der Symbolleiste haben und wenn ich drauf drücke, soll ein bestimmtes, externes Programm gestartet werden.

Den Button habe ich schon mit "anpassen" usw. angelegt und muss jetzt nur noch einen Makro einrichten im Modul:
*Microsoft Visual Basic - VbaProject.OTM*

Welchen Befehl zum Starten meines Programms muss ich schreiben.

Das Programm, was ich starten möchte heisst:
*\Programme\AutoIt3\Examples\Best-Mail.exe*

probiert habe ich es mit *shell und mit  process.Start*, aber nun weiß ich nicht so recht weiter.
Wie muss der Befehl bzw. die Syntax genau sein?

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## DrSoong (28. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist, wie du über Shell starten wolltest. Der Code

```
Shell "C:\Windows\system32\calc.exe"
```
startet bei mir z.B. den Taschenrechner.

Eventuell hast du zu viele Klammern gesetzt oder ähnliches, das ergibt dann natürlich Fehler.

Sollte es das nicht sein, poste bitte deinen VBA-Code.


Der Doc!


----------

